# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κοκατιλ φτερά

## GeoM

Καλησπέρα ομάδα !! Καλώς σας βρήκα !! Πρόσφατα αποχτησα ένα κοκατιλ που τώρα  είναι 4 μηνών !! Καινούργιος γενικά στην φάση νομίζω τα πηγαίναμε καλά !! Σήμερα το πρωί όταν πήγα να τον δω είδα στον πάτο του κλουβιου όλα τα φτερά από την δεξιά πλευρά ! Μόλις είχαν αρχίσει να μεγαλώνουν κ ξεκινούσε να πετάει!! Είχε παντού σταγόνες αίμα το κλουβί .Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη αν τρόμαξε από κάτι κ άρχισε να πετάει στο κλουβί ανεξέλεγκτα ? Η τα έβγαλε μόνος του ?? 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9 Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι ή έξω;
Μου φαίνεται πιθανότερο το σενάριο νυχτερινού πανικού.
Να πιάστηκε δηλαδή το δεξί φτερό στο κενό από τα σίδερα και να έφυγαν τα φτερά πτήσης.

----------


## sarpijk

> Το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι ή έξω;
> Μου φαίνεται πιθανότερο το σενάριο νυχτερινού πανικού.
> Να πιάστηκε δηλαδή το δεξί φτερό στο κενό από τα σίδερα και να έφυγαν τα φτερά πτήσης.


Σύμφωνο. Κάτι θα το τρομαξε. Σκεπάζεις το βράδυ το κλουβι για να εχει σταθερες ωρες υπνου?

----------


## GeoM

Το έχω έξω στο μπαλκόνι !! Αλλά έχει χαμηλό φωτισμό για να μπορεί να βλέπει λίγο !! Σταθερές ώρες έχει θεωρώ .. γενικά είναι ήρεμος το βράδυ . Το ξέρω γιατί το κλουβί είναι έξω από υπνοματιο μου !! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9 Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Θα ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι πουλι για μπαλκόνι όπως ενα καναρίνι γιατι χρειαζεται παρεα . 

Πολυ πιθανο κατι να πηγε και να το τρομαξε.

----------


## Flifliki

Έχε το νου σου στις δεκαοχτουρες, αυτά που είναι άφοβα για μας για τα μικρά κατοικίδια πουλιά είναι υπουλοι δολοφόνοι. Μπορεί να το αρπαξουν και από μέσα από το κλουβί. Ελπίζω να το έχεις προστατευμενο το κλουβί. Συγνώμη που το λέω τόσο χύμα αλλά έχει χάσει φίλη μου πουλάκι έτσι.

----------


## GeoM

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες !! Δεν το έχω χύμα στο μπαλκόνι είναι προστατευμενο το κλουβί κ είναι κ οι τέντες κατεβασμένες !! Ο piki είναι ήμερος κ περνάμε τον έχω όσο ποιο πολύ μπορώ μαζί μου έξω από το κλουβί !! Απλα θεωρώ ότι είναι ποιο υγιές τις ώρες που είναι μόνος του να είναι έξω από το να είναι κλεισμένος μέσα στο σπίτι χωρίς καθαρό αέρα , φως κ τα ερεθίσματα τις φύσης !! Οκ δεν μένω σε χωριό κ έχει φασαρία της Αθήνας αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήθελα να είναι σε ένα κλουβί που θα είναι μέσα σε ένα άλλο κλουβί !! Μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος !! Μου φαίνεται ευτυχισμένος ..τώρα τι να πω !! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9 Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

